# test cyp looks like a gel in vail?



## zeus77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Has anybody ever gotten a vial like this? it looks like a gel inside the vial almost pasty. If so has anybody still used it? i would think that its bunk gear cause looks a little sketchy.... the other vial i got was fine. (oily liquid)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 9, 2012)

Nope. Would not recommend injecting


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 9, 2012)

zeus77 said:


> Has anybody ever gotten a vial like this? it looks like a gel inside the vial almost pasty. If so has anybody still used it? i would think that its bunk gear cause looks a little sketchy.... the other vial i got was fine. (oily liquid)



Can you post a pic? The cyp may have crashed. The way you describe it sounds different but it may be this. I could tell be looking. If it did indeed crash, all you need to do is carefully heat the vial and all will be good.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 9, 2012)

The more I think about this the more I believe it did crash. We only see cyp at 200 and 250mg/ml. This is because the test c won't hold at a higher mg/ml. Test E does as do many other types of gear. I'm not sure if there is a home brew or lab forum here....if there is those guys will back up what I'm telling you. Good luck. Don't chuck it till u know.


----------



## zeus77 (Apr 9, 2012)

ya ill try put up a picture. What do you mean by crashed? Ive never hurd of that to be honest. ya its 200mg. if it did crash how would i go about heating it up


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 9, 2012)

Set the oven to 250. Insert a syringe needle but keep the tip above the product, and insert it at an angle. Bake it for 30.


----------



## zeus77 (Apr 9, 2012)

alright ill try it out an see what what it looks like i put a picture on. still has to be approved


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 9, 2012)

It's straight man, it's not just test cyp, it's a blend.  250 mgs test cyp + 250 mgs of your sources semen.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 9, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Nope. Would not recommend injecting



I would agree if its not something as simple and easy/safe to correct. Test is so affordable these days. However, I'm an older fella. My grandparents grew up during the depression. No need to waste it. Your test may have been exposed to cold temps during shipping. What happens is that the raw powder won't hold in the solution it was brewed in. The test separates from the solvent its brewed with. All you need to do is heat her up and like magic the test is mixed back with the solution. I had a friend just a month or so ago just bring some crashed gear in from the outside to room temp and it mixed. I used to brew my own gear. The prices are so wonderful these days its not worth my time anymore. 
I've not used the oven to do so as kuvinny proposes...but that would work also. I heat a pan on the stove to med high and warm her up.Keep an eye on her whilst you do this. No danger to you my friend. Respect.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 9, 2012)

It may be sperm in there. Lmao! All jokes aside, where did u get it from?


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 10, 2012)

If it were me I would scrap the vial and not use the brand again. Even though one vial looks ok and one doesn't, I wouldn't use either (unless you know the brands reputation is solid and you truly trust them).
Especially if its gelled up inside the vial! THROW IT AWAY! 
I'm not 100% sure with cyp, but crashing wouldn't cause it to gel up, heating a crashed vial is fine to do if it is actually indeed just crashed .
This could have been caused by bad raw materials. If bad raw powders are mixed with oil it could gel up, I have read that sometimes these raws are cut with polymers and I'm not saying it is but, if that's the case, i would steer clear of any more products from this lab.
I'm not meaning to knock a brand but just giving my .02 on the info you gave.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't get the gel thing but then he said it looked like a paste. I can't say for certain based on his description. The OP says he has a pic that is waiting to be approved. It will be easy to tell by seeing a pic as long as the pic isn't a complete blurr...agreed? You've seen crashed gear before, yes?



"TheFuture" said:


> If it were me I would scrap the vial and not use the brand again. Even though one vial looks ok and one doesn't, I wouldn't use either (unless you know the brands reputation is solid and you truly trust them).
> Especially if its gelled up inside the vial! THROW IT AWAY!
> I'm not 100% sure with cyp, but crashing wouldn't cause it to gel up, heating a crashed vial is fine to do if it is actually indeed just crashed .
> This could have been caused by bad raw materials. If bad raw powders are mixed with oil it could gel up, I have read that sometimes these raws are cut with polymers and I'm not saying it is but, if that's the case, i would steer clear of any more products from this lab.
> I'm not meaning to knock a brand but just giving my .02 on the info you gave.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 10, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> I didn't get the gel thing but then he said it looked like a paste. I can't say for certain based on his description. The OP says he has a pic that is waiting to be approved. It will be easy to tell by seeing a pic as long as the pic isn't a complete blurr...agreed? You've seen crashed gear before, yes?




Yes, and if the picture is clear enough you should be able to tell whether its crashed or bad. If its just cloudy it might be ok to heat up and use. But the thing that worried me was the fact that he said it was gelled up.  Guess we'll wait and see if he can post a few pics.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2012)

guys I have brewed my own shit for years... like already mentioned prices now make it hardly worth brewing yourself... anyways, I have never seen crashed gear gel up... crashed gear looks like glass shards floating in product or settled at the bottom...usually a result of a unbalanced ba/bs/oil/product ratios... 

this is coming from a dude who has been doing this for years(and have made every possible mistake) DO NOT inject anything into your body without a reasonable asurrance you know what the product is. You have common sense and if your think  "hey wait a minute, something is wrong" your most likely right...

I know how tight money can be, how upsetting it can be to fuck up your cycle or timing, and I know how much it hurts to throw away product. but dont risk your health for a bottle of test... and be very very careful with anything coming out of china...


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 11, 2012)

More info can be found here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/parsifal-pharmaceuticals/152327-parsifal-test-cyp-250-a.html

Refer to post # 24


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 11, 2012)

Is the gear from a sponsor?


----------



## zeus77 (Apr 12, 2012)

oki heated it up an the vial looks just fine now. im pretty sure it crashed cause now it looks exactly how it should. thanks again for the information everybody. and no it was not from a sponsor.


----------



## MrMuscles777 (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine crashed, it was from Tiger Steroid or legend pharmaceutical...white substance at bottom of vial clumped together I shook one up and it had floaters, injected fine. Will try the warm water.


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 2, 2014)

My Watson cyp is gelled up


----------



## rclabwholesale (Mar 5, 2014)

cyp has a tendancy to crash, if you have used the lab before with no problems then i wouldnt be afraid to use.. the bottle has only crashed.. heat up a small cup of water in microwave. then take the cup out and put the bottle in it for about 5 mins occasionally swirling the solution until all the crystals have re suspended themselves... this is a common thing especially with cyp. you should be good to go after that ... there is a chance it may crash again if the amount of solvent used in production is off


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Mar 5, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> My Watson cyp is gelled up



My very first bottle of Watson Test C crashed yesterday or maybe a few weeks ago.  Hard to tell with out looking at in very close and in the light.  Mine looked like spiderwebs in the form of a rats nest.  I did some quick internet searching and found the answer as stated above.  I put mine in a small pan with water about 1/3 of the way up the bottle.  Heated the water to a slight boil and removed the pan from the heat.  Within a min after removing it from the heat it was clear again.  

I got my Watson from CVS so it can happen to any brand.


----------



## merogers1987 (Mar 5, 2014)

I had some tren that did the same. heated it up and was good.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2014)

This was an old thread, but I've had cypionate, propionate and tren enanthate that have crashed. Reheating will do the trick, obviously you don't want something so hot it damages your plunger, or cooks your insides. :-D


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 5, 2014)

it also depends on the oil as well. Research your gear guys and talk to the sources. I have ran gear with MCT oil and if it cools barely it turns into something like butter. But it reconstructs just from body temp only because its the properties of the oil and not the gear. There can be tons of variables but in the future even though this is old. Post pics with no lables of the bottles.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2014)

Iv had it happen before and was fine. need to know your lab though.


----------



## Peewee (Jun 28, 2016)

I have an RX for test. And mine does that every once in a while still have no clue why. The pharmacist said is because of the way I store it heat causes it . Pisses me off. Because then my RX is no good and I can't get it refilled


----------

